

Ask HN: How much do recruiters make? - MrMike

How much do recruiters make for successfully placing a candidate (specifically for tech positions)?
======
iposbeforehoes
I think it varies depending on a lot of factors (current market, type of
position, timeline, etc). My company works with 3 recruiters (NYC) and they
all either take one month salary or thereabouts - so about 7 to 10%. I doubt
many recruiters go below that rate, but I've heard of startups in NYC paying
up to 50% fee.

~~~
MrMike
Cool, thanks. I heard 15-25% of the first year salary and thought that would
be abnormally high.

~~~
staunch
Those numbers _are_ low, 15-25% is more common.

